# Please ID this plant



## lora (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone know the name of this plant? Sorry for the blurry picture, Lora.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's the same one as here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/14679-plant-id-needed.html

It's _Hemigraphis colorata_ and isn't aquatic.


----------



## lora (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the response, I guess I've been ripped off again.


----------

